# Another great NY opener.



## birdsforever (Oct 28, 2008)

Good day fellow Nodakers!!

May 1st opener here in NY and it was another "wish I had my video camera" morning. Started out with four jakes at first light coming in on a string to the call. Three out of the four walked right in front of my shouldered gun barrel to get to the decoys and the fourth actually DUCKED under my barrel before heading to the dekes. That really made me chuckle. Silly jakes!!! Had them gobbling at the hen decoys for 30 minutes before they wandered off. Started calling a few minutes later to have a mature tom come in from behind gobbling his brains out. Called him in to about 55-60 yards where he hung up strutting on his ridge. A few minutes later the jakes came back through gobbling and he couldn't take it anymore. One crack of the Weatherby 20 and down he went! First tom with the new 20 gauge and I'm loving it, especially since working on the trigger and making it a REAL gun. 

A hot, muggy day with lots of bugs but good to be done 30 minutes after first light! Hope your seasons are going as successfully and look forward to all your pics! Oh yes, the particulars; 8" beard, 3/4" spurs and 19 1/2 lbs. Lets see what day two brings tomorrow!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice big bird there.


----------



## birdsforever (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks blhunter3. He was a nice two year old bird, but the show he put on for me was priceless!!! Boy, he couldn't stand the thought of those jakes beating him to the punch. He just had to get there first! Love those Eastern toms!!! Heck, love 'em all!

Scott


----------

